# Laichen der Kois?



## wiesl (12. Mai 2013)

hallo liebe Teichfreunde Hätt mal eine Frage ab welchen Jahr fangen die Kois zum laichen an ? Und wo laichen sie was brauch ich dafür? Danke gruß stef


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

...normal ab dem 3./4. Lebensjahr und sie brauchen zum ablaichen - Ruhe, Wärme und Geborgenheit - eine Laichschnur wäre auch hilfreich oder aber auch schöne und viele Unterwasserpflanzen die bis unter die Wasseroberfläche wachsen...


----------



## wiesl (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Ok vielen Dank 
Gruß stef


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hi stef,
wenn die mit dem ablaichen anfangen ist ein guter Filter erforderlich.
Die Menge an Eiweiß, die dann in den Teich kommt ist enorm.
Mit einem einfachen Druckfilter ist das in der Regel nicht zu gewährleisten.

Danach brauchen die kleinen viel Kleinstfutter. Dies muss in ausreichender Menge da sein.


----------



## wiesl (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

hey jörg vielen Dank,  Gruß stef


----------



## kikoi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Wasser wird nach dem Laichen sehr milchig und fängt meist das riechen an!
Großzügige Wasserwechsel sollten dann gemacht werden!


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hallo 

Hat mal jemand ein Foto von so einem milchigen vereiweissten Koiteich


Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Ja ich,

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=344402#post344402 


.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hallo Werner 

Danke aber wenn ich einen milchigen bentonit Teich sehen will geh ich an meinen 


hast du auch ein Bild von einem schaumigen Koiteich nach dem Ablaichen ?


Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*



Patrick K schrieb:


> hast du auch ein Bild von einem schaumigen Koiteich nach dem Ablaichen ?



Ne,

nur Bilder vom Ablaichen. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4


.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

mmmmmmmmh überall liest man von Schaum ,aber nirgends findet man ein Foto von Übel

ist schon etwas seltsam wenn eine von den Winsors oben ohne am Pool liegt gibt es Tausende Fotos von im Netz 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

die Koi sind immer oben ohne und jeder kennt schon den Anblick. 

Koiteiche sind oft schon so belastet, das es ohne Abschäumer an Einläufen schäumt.
Kommt der Laichakt hinzu gibt es ein Schaumbad.

Wenn meine Kleinen im Keller Ablaichen muss ich auch öfter kontrollieren und bei Wassertrübung einen Wasserwechsel machen.


.


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

da wir zeitweise nen Abschäumer betreiben kann ich auch nicht mit SChaum dienen


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Patrick,
die Bilder vom Ablaichen entstehen in den frühen Morgenstunden.
Da sind möglicherweise nicht so viele schon mit dem Fotoapparat in der Hand unterwegs.

Mit dem Geruch und dem Eiweiß hat man deutlich länger zu tun.
Leider habe ich kein Bild von dem Schaum im Filter. 
Den Geruch von Sperma und Eiern willst du sicher auch nicht länger haben.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

@ Joerg 

  Manche stehen drauf ..........................

ist doch aber echt komisch ,man liest so oft von Schock am Morgen alles VOLLER SCHAUM ,aber keiner macht ein Foto davon

Gruss Patrick


----------



## lollo (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hallo,

meint ihr sowas ?
 
aber das war im November, da wurd nicht mehr gefischt.:smoki


----------



## Zacky (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*



Patrick K schrieb:


> alles VOLLER SCHAUM ,aber keiner macht ein Foto davon



Wer mag denn schon einen "vermeintlich schmutzigen" Teich zeigen!? Das ist doch vielleicht eher peinlich...würde mir zumindest so gehen...D


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Warum sollte es mir peinlich sein , wenn die es wie WILD in meinem Teich treiben

da gibt es ganz andere Bilder die einem peinlich sein sollten

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Patrick,
meine Flachwasserzone war nach der Aktion nur noch eine Ansammlung von Pflanzenresten.
Warum sollte ich die Verwüstung dann fotographieren, peinlich war das sicher nicht aber auch nicht schön. 

Es leben hoffentlich noch ein paar Reste von den stinkenden Ausscheidungen bei dir.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hallo 

bevor ich hier jemanden die Scharmesröte ins Gesicht jage oder jemand nicht schlafen kann weil er immer wieder an irgend welche Verwüstung der Koipaarung erinnert wird,  zieh ich meine Frage zurück und warte bis meine Koi mal laichen .

Danke für die doch interessanten und sachlichen Erläuterungen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hallo Patrick,

es wird oft aufgebauscht, ich nenne es mal Koilatein 

Bei optimaler Haltung und Filterung wird es keine übermäßige Schaumbildung geben.
Daher gibt es keine Bilder. 
siehe Video: 
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqtExtd_-Ko[/yt]

Schaum gibt es nur in Teichen die schon vorher mit Eiweiß belastet sind.
Wenn ich mit einer Hand kräftig wie ein Schneebesen im Wasser hin und her Schlage 
und es bilden sich Schaumblasen die sich nicht sofort auflösen, 
ist es schon ein Anzeichen von Eiweiß.

Von einem Teich, in dem jeder Schwanzflossenschlag eines Koi schon einen Schaumteppich verursacht, 
wird kaum einer Bilder vom Laichakt veröffentlichen, 
da schon ein Laie einen versifften Teich erkennen könnte. 

Es ist normal das die Pflanzen leiden und Mulm aufgewirbelt wird 
kurzzeitig kann bei starker Wasserbewegung z.B. im Filter Schaum auftreten
und nur dieses sollte nach dem Ab laichen erkennbar sein. 

Beispiel im nächsten Video, 
hier wurden wie ich vermute, 6 Männchen und 1 Weibchen nur zum Ab-laichen in ein Pool gesetzt.

Für eine artgerechte Haltung ist das Becken zu klein, eine unzureichende Filterung und das Geschlechter Verhältnis passt auch nicht.
Wäre bei der Treiberei der vielen Männchen das Weibchen zu Tode gekommen, 
hätte vor zwanzig Jahren auch das Gerücht aufkommen können, 
Koiweibchen versterben wie die Lachse nach dem Laichen durch Erschöpfung.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU8-xLoSfUU[/yt]


.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Danke Werner 


du bestättigst mir das was ich auch die ganze Zeit vermute,meist nur bla bla bla 

und doch selber dran schuld ,es geht doch nichts über einen guten Wasser wechsel interval


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hi Patrick,

das mit dem WW ist in dieser Zeit extrem wichtig.
Seit ich das berücksichtige, gibt es auch keine großen Auswirkungen auf die Wasserwerte mehr.

@Werner, wenn du den Laich zeitnah aus dem Teich holst, sind die Auswirkungen natürlich geringer.
Natürlich spielt auch das Volumen und die Filterung eine große Rolle.


----------



## wp-3d (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hi Jörg,

ich denke Du meinst die Eier, die machen, so lange sie nicht Verwesen kaum Probleme.

Eher sind es die Spermien, die lassen sich nicht so einfach einfangen.


.


----------



## Joerg (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hi Werner,
die Spermien sind auch das, was den Geruch verursacht.
Der Schaum lässt sich gut entfernen.

Es ist ja auch nach ein paar Tagen schnell wieder vorbei.


----------



## wiesl (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hey liebe Teichfreunde, vielen Dank


----------



## Sternenstaub (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hänge mich hier mit meiner Frage einfach mal an.was passiert mit einem Koiweibchen das geschlchtsreif ist wenn kein Männchen zur verfügung steht also die vorhandenen Männchen noch nicht geschlechtsreif sind?
lG Angelika


----------



## santos (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hierbei kann es zu einer möglichen Laichverhärtung kommen. Also ein geschlechtsreifes Männchen wäre schon von Vorteil. Es kann aber auch sein, dass die Jungs das Weibchen so treiben, dass es ablaicht. Die Eier bleiben dann unbefruchtet und werden gefressen.


----------



## wiesl (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hallo Teichfreunde hätte noch eine Frage, was nehmt ihr da her was für Laichbürsten? wo bekomme ich solche?
Gruß Stef


----------



## santos (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hallo Stef, also ich habe meine Laichbürsten über den bei mir im Ort ansässigen Tierhandel bezogen.
Sollte eigentlich jedes Unternehmen beziehen können, wenn nicht hast du noch die Chance sie über das Internet zu beziehen, suche einfach mal z.B Laichbürsten bei der Suchmaschine deiner Wahl.
Ich stelle mal ein Bild ein, auf welchem du Sie sehen kannst.


----------



## wiesl (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Laichen der Kois?*

Hallo Santos, vielen Dank


----------

